# GWG-1000-1A3 + Nato Strap?



## Ewing75 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi all,

Just joined the forum in hope that you guys might be able to offer some advice?

I purchased a Casio G-Shock GWG-1000-1A3 last week. I absolutely love the watch however would dearly love to swap it's strap for a Nato nylon version.

Does anybody know if this model is compatible with the Nato straps?


----------

